# Feminized seeds from Nirvana Seeds-Opinions



## john_peace (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi fellow stoners,
I'm about to order some feminized seeds from Nirvana seeds.
Do they have good feminized seeds?


----------



## bshack79 (Jul 31, 2009)

i ordered some swiss cheese and its growing like wildfire and very pretty too.. I will know how the smoke is when she is finished.. so far VERY happy


----------



## kebnekajse (Aug 11, 2009)

I have ordered twice from them. First time femed ppp, second time femed Blue mystic. Fast delivery and good plants. I have only good things to say about them.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 11, 2009)

gotta go w/ femmed all the way there, bud. 3 thumbs up...lol L8trs!


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 11, 2009)

(day 2) 9 out of 10 germinated in papertowel, (day 6) currently 4 of them sticking out of dirt, Im sure more will pop up above soil in next day or two
nirvana aurora indica and wonderwoman


----------



## john_peace (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback ppl!
I placed my order yesterday,and now i'm waiting...


----------



## heyheyhey (Aug 13, 2009)

One of friends got 100% germination & all girls with his two orders from nirvana. just having a toke on some nirvana now :hubba:


----------



## bshack79 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nirvana is good quality decently priced beans... way to go


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 14, 2009)

9 out of 10 sticking out above the dirt now, with good solid true leaves on them, cant wait till its time to start cutting on them


----------

